# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  05.05.2011 - MT Box Local Brute Force Shell v0.3

## Shamseldeen Victory

05.05.2011 - MT Box Local Brute Force Shell v0.3 
05.05.2011 - MT Box Local Brute Force Shell v0.3
What's new in SL3 LBF Shell v0.3: 
• Support for HashCat LBF software
• Now supports both LBF software ighashgpu and HashCat
• Supports ATI 6xxx cards, Dual GPU cards, Nvidia cards etc)
• Support for LBF under Windows 32, Windows 64, Linux 32 and Linux 64
• Support for start, stop and resume LBF job
• Support to add more jobs in queue. So you don’t need to be with PC all the time to add new jobs.
• When one job done next will be automatically started.
• You can remove jobs from queue in single click
• Can create LBF job list, and load it at any time

----------

